# Substrate for emersed growth?



## DanMullan (May 16, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I'm currently in the process of re-doing my 110L tank and was hoping to grow some eleocharis parvula (dwarf hairgrass) emersed until I've got a nice carpet before filling.

Long story short I was 2 months into my last planted set-up and got a bit bored of the scape and plants, I also went on holiday for a week, and by the time I'd got back the plants had begun to melt as a result of no light or CO2 while I was away. So I thought it was a good oppurtunity to start again. (I've attached a few pics of the tank before)

Basically, I'm going to use Tropica plant nutrition substrate, and will put roughly 3-4" of substrate on top, but I have just thought that a subtrate topper with no ferts e.g. sand/gravel, may not work for emersed growth, and was wondering if any one has had any experience with emersed growth and the best substrate set-up. 
Any help would be great.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had great emersed results (and submersed as well) with 1" nutrient-rich substrate (I used soil) capped with 1-2" cap. Eleocharis roots should have an easy time reaching the nutrients at that depth.

I've also had great success with 1-2" potting soil capped with just 1" sand, and another tank with 2" of a heavy clay soil (from my yard) capped with 1-2" gravel.


----------



## DanMullan (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Dave,

I was looking at getting a 25L bag of JBL Manado if I needed a plant substrate...

Would it be better to use something like this or ADA amazonia instead of plain sand/gravel for the emersed growth? 

Also I'm not sure what would happen when I filled the tank if I had a flourite or clay substrate with the tropica substrate, I know I'd get ammonia spikes but thats fine as it will be cycled for a month or so before fish are added. But would I get stupid amounts of excess nutrients leading to algae or is this generally okay?

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Certainly the ADA products will provide a high nutrient load initially to the plants, so it would be better than an inert substrate. AS to ammonia spikes, that should not be a huge issue if the tank has been cycled a month or emersed for a month. If you do get spikes, it can be solved with regular water changes until things settle down.


----------



## DanMullan (May 16, 2010)

Thanks again Dave, 

I would get some ADA amazonia but it's far to expensive so I'll probably stick with JBL Manado. It should be about £25-£30 in my LFS for 25L whereas to get an ADA alternative I'd be looking at £35 at least for a 9L bag.

It won't be as full of nutrients as the ADA products, but it has other advantages, like absorbing excess nutrients from the water column so the plants can absorb them throught their roots, reducing algae. And becuase the grains have a pourus surface it will aid in nitrifying bacteria growth. Also in the emersed stage I can always mix in some plant nutrition liquid to a water bottle and spray that on the plants/substrate.

If anyone has had experience with growing E. Parvula emersed any advice would be good, and the same for any one who may have used this substrate before.

I will probs be doing a journal on this tank so will update soon.

Cheers
Dan


----------

